# gran canaria



## rynker (Jan 20, 2008)

We're staying at Anfi for two weeks in Nov. but need a 3rd week.  Any suggestions would be helpful for a nice place for a week!  Any suggestions for a hotel at the Madrid airport for  a night.


----------



## silvib (Jan 20, 2008)

Are you staying for a full 2 weeks and wanting a 3rd in Gran Canaria?  When we lived on Mallorca (Balearic Islands) Spain, we took a trip to the Canary Islands and split one week between Tenerfie and Gran Canaria.  It was more than enough, however, to each his own.  Have you been before?


----------



## rynker (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, been there, and need a 3rd week in Gran Canaria.


----------



## silvib (Jan 21, 2008)

The main thing I remember - is was probably about 20 years' ago that we were there - we rented a motorcycle and got covered in that black volcanic dust.


----------

